# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  On de rock

## billndonna

It is such beautiful weather we can hardly survive it!!Got in on Friday after a half hour delay at Atlanta because of a faulty front lavatory on the plane,thank you Southwest Airlines for fixing that ****ty problem.The pilot revved up the engines and made up some time and we ended up in line to Club Mobay with our friends who were suppose to be 20 minutes behind us.Took the Tim Air Flight to Negril but it was delayed for 45 minutes to an hour due to storms in Negril and when we did finally land and saw the flooded streets we could understand the delay.It was a bit bumpy going through the edge of the storm but after ripping half the seat out from under me and putting some awesome finger marks in the dash i was able to survive the flight with out any injury.
Catcha for dinner Friday night and a bit of Jager with our friend Bradley and Barbara,she never fails to make me smile and Bradley is always a great friend.
Partied at Roots Bamboo and Alreds and the beers have been cold and readily available so far.
Saturday night we did the Sea star show and dinner with our friends as they had never been there.Was a great show and great dinner as always,Chris runs a fantasic operation and as always Rasta Stan did a great job of MCing.
Turns out there is a concert at Chance just a little down the street from us last night so of coarse we decided we should not miss that.It was amazing!Place was packed and awesome music from the 60's,70's and 80's so we danced our asses off in the sand and sucked down un counted Gusinness beers.Not sure what time we waltzed our happy asses back to White Sands but we woke up in our room this morning so all is good.
Canceled our bar crawl plans for today and moved them to Weds. as we thin we are going to try and even out our tans a bit and then hit Drifters for the afternoon party.Weather is awesome and the people are always friendly so the vacation is coming along as planned!!Chat with you fine folks later,we have a party to start!! :Cool:

----------


## Melody

Sounds wonderful, enjoy!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Whoot...Whoot~~ Enjoy~

----------


## yetta

Sounds like you are off to a great start!!!  Keep posting, I'm marking off the days before I reach!  :Smile:   Let us know how your time at Drifters. Anxious to try it out myself!

----------


## billndonna

Drifters was a total blast and Luddy and his wife are wonderful people.We laughed and danced and met so many fun people and then we wandered around the beach and had cold beers and finally came back to White Sands to end the evening a bit earlier then we have the past couple nights.This morning we are headed to Firefly so my princess can get a massage from the wonderful massage therapist and i can cool my sun burns with some cold Red Stripes.

----------


## jojo p

Sounds like you all are having a blast, how do you like it at White Sands, my favorite !

----------


## billndonna

White Sands is just fine for us,we are pretty low maintenance but our housekeeper found wash cloths for my wife when every one said they had none,she also fills our collapsable cooler with ice for us.Last night when we returned from spending the day at Hedo for our anniversary we found this on our bed.  We have also found the source of the parties as they happened by Collettes while we were there for tea and crumpets.

----------


## jojo p

Groove, Janet, Roy , Sheri, the gangs all there., you all look great !!!!!!

----------


## yetta

Loving your posts!!!

----------


## *vi*

> Turns out there is a concert at Chance just a little down the street from us last night so of coarse we decided we should not miss that.It was amazing!Place was packed and awesome music from the 60's,70's and 80's so we danced our asses off in the sand and sucked down un counted Gusinness beers.*Not sure what time we waltzed our happy asses back to White Sands but we woke up in our room this morning so all is good*.


Now that's how you party proper!!!  I heard about the concert at Chances and of course, I wished I were there.  Glad you all had a good time.  Thanks for posting.  Looking forward to more!

----------


## Jim-Donna

love this report~

----------


## Jim-Donna

Big Roy And sherie~~~~

----------


## billndonna

We have definately run into the party gang now and they made the One Love bus a rocking time.Never saw anyone that didn't have a huge smile on their face on this day! It should be illeagal to have as much fun as we are!

----------


## Bnewb

Hey you two....we just got back from Kingston....don't you dare leave before I get my dance... :Wink:

----------


## billndonna

Where have you been hiding Lisa!!!!! Love you guys and hope to run across you soon.Do you guys do drifters on Friday?We had to much fun there already!!

----------


## Bnewb

We were in Kingston for a bit...but we're baaack and will be at Canoe today for the steel band webcast...more than likely at Drifters on Friday and Saturday at Seastar for the webcast....wooohooo!!!

----------


## billndonna

Dances with my favorite dance partner,soon come!!

----------


## billndonna

Hard to believe but we survived another party day on the island.Did Canoe for lobster and it was fabulous.Bopped around like ping pong balls on a windy day and landed back at our resort without any cuts or bruises.Did have a bit of misfortune at Bourbon beach while partying but that can happen if you let your guard down.We will re-coup and party on for a couple more days.Rainy this morning but i believe we can make the sunshine.Have a great y'all,we will!

----------


## mmoffat1980

Is that the famous Groove in the helmet!!!!!! He looks like he is having his usual blast :-)

----------


## billndonna

Groove was on a roll,as always!!Another great day has come and gone,it was a rainy day but off and on so we did brunch at Montana's then some bar hopping,Drifters for some good music and friendly people.Finished the night off at Margaritaville with the all inclusive $20.00 per person.Pretty sure they are wishing they didn't give us that option.Lots of fun every day here but we will calm down today as we leave tomorrow and our reservations at the Betty Ford clinic aren't until Tuesday!

----------


## groove16

> Is that the famous Groove in the helmet!!!!!! He looks like he is having his usual blast :-)


yes, i just got off the short bus....lol

----------


## groove16

sure do miss u guys already...Bill and Jaws was a great addition to the crazy group we run with...

----------


## billndonna

It was a fun time for sure pal,looking forward to next Thanksgiving.May bring our youngest and his wife,he is crazy,gets from his mom i think!We felt so good today on the drive home,it was big change from past Negril trips,hehe!!

----------

